
Pascal 8000 - peter_d_sherman
http://www.jaymoseley.com/hercules/compilers/pascal8000.htm
======
peter_d_sherman
A self-compiling Pascal compiler, for mainframes, circa 1980...

The question I have: Was Turbo Pascal 1.0 based on this code -- or was it an
independent implementation, or fork of Wirth's original Pascal compiler?

Without the Turbo Pascal 1.0 source code -- we may never know...

